
Mozilla Lays Off 250 - andybak
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/11/mozilla-lays-off-250/
======
greenyoda
Big discussion of original source, currently on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24120336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24120336)

